# Wilfa Svart - can’t replace top burr set after cleaning



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Retailer has offered refund but I'd rather fix it.

Anyone had similar problems?

Roy


----------



## janesdsg1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Having a similar problem ... burr set drops back into place but grinder won't switch on 😤.


----------

